# J. S Bach The complete liturgical year in 64 cantatas



## regenmusic

I found this on YouTube and found it interesting. I just left it at the 16 mark as I found it to be instantly enjoyable.

Does anyone understand more about this body of work and it's relationship to the uploader's arrangement?





J. S Bach The complete liturgical year in 64 cantatas La Petite Band Sigiswald Kuijken

Quote:

CD 16/19
LIST
01 00:00 Cantata Wer weiß, wie nahe mir mein Ende, BWV 27 - I. Coral y recitativo (Soprano, alto, tenor y bajo)- Wer weiß, wie nahe mir mein Ende
02 04:22 Cantata Wer weiß, wie nahe mir mein Ende, BWV 27 - II. Recitativo (Tenor)- Mein Leben hat kein ander Ziel
03 05:10 Cantata Wer weiß, wie nahe mir mein Ende, BWV 27 - III. Aria (Alto)- Willkommen! will ich sagen
04 09:40 Cantata Wer weiß, wie nahe mir mein Ende, BWV 27 - IV. Recitativo (Soprano)- Ach, wer doch schon im Himmel wär!
05 10:22 Cantata Wer weiß, wie nahe mir mein Ende, BWV 27 - V. Aria (Bajo)- Gute Nacht, du Weltgetümmel!
06 13:35 Cantata Wer weiß, wie nahe mir mein Ende, BWV 27 - VI. Coral- Welt, ade! ich bin dein müde
07 14:53 Cantata Wer sich selbst erhöhet, der soll erniedriget werden, BWV 47 - I. Coro- Wer sich selbst erhöhet, der soll erniedriget werden
08 20:11 Cantata Wer sich selbst erhöhet, der soll erniedriget werden, BWV 47 - II. Aria (Soprano)- Wer ein wahrer Christ will heißen
09 28:32 Cantata Wer sich selbst erhöhet, der soll erniedriget werden, BWV 47 - III. Recitativo (Bajo)- Der Mensch ist Kot, Staub, Asch und Erde
10 30:05 Cantata Wer sich selbst erhöhet, der soll erniedriget werden, BWV 47 - IV. Aria (Bajo)- Jesu, beuge doch mein Herze 
11 34:12 Cantata Wer sich selbst erhöhet, der soll erniedriget werden, BWV 47 - V. Coral- Der zeitlichen Ehrn will ich gern entbehrn
12 35:10 Cantata Warum betrübst du dich, mein Herz, BWV 138 - I. Coro y recitativo (Alto)- Warum betrübst du dich, mein Herz
13 39:54 Cantata Warum betrübst du dich, mein Herz, BWV 138 - II. Recitativo (Bajo)- Ich bin veracht'
14 43:17 Cantata Warum betrübst du dich, mein Herz, BWV 138 - IV. Recitativo (Tenor)- Ach süßer Trost! Wenn Gott mich nicht verlassen
15 44:11 Cantata Warum betrübst du dich, mein Herz, BWV 138 - V. Aria (Bajo)- Auf Gott steht meine Zuversicht
16 49:16 Cantata Warum betrübst du dich, mein Herz, BWV 138 - VI. Recitativo (Alto)- Ei nun! So will ich auch recht sanfte ruhn
17 49:43 Cantata Warum betrübst du dich, mein Herz, BWV 138 - VII. Coral- Weil du mein Gott und Vater bist
18 52:01 Cantata Herr Christ, der einge Gottessohn, BWV 96 - I. Coro- Herr Christ, der einge Gottessohn
19 57:14 Cantata Herr Christ, der einge Gottessohn, BWV 96 - II. Recitativo (Alto)- O Wunderkraft der Liebe 
20 58:31 Cantata Herr Christ, der einge Gottessohn, BWV 96 - III. Aria (Tenor)- Ach, ziehe die Seele mit Seilen der Liebe 
21 65:44 Cantata Herr Christ, der einge Gottessohn, BWV 96 - IV. Recitativo (Soprano)- Ach, führe mich, o Gott, zum rechten Wege
22 66:32 Cantata Herr Christ, der einge Gottessohn, BWV 96 - V. Aria (Bajo)- Bald zur Rechten, bald zur Linken 
23 69:23 Cantata Herr Christ, der einge Gottessohn, BWV 96 - VI. Coral- Ertöt uns durch dein Güte

end quote


----------



## jegreenwood

I have the box set, and I love it. The last disc contains pdfs of the booklets for each album and the box includes a booklet for an overview. I am not the best person to summarize as I am Jewish.

Please don't take that as a comment on any religion. It's just a fact.


----------



## Varick

I have yet to begin, but I do plan one day to start digging through and studying all of Bach's Cantata's. I only have a handful right now. It will be a monumental task for sure, but I also believe it will be an enjoyable one.

V


----------



## jegreenwood

There is also this site.

BTW - the main reason I like it is that it is one voice per part. I don't know enough to comment on whether that is historically accurate; I just like the results.


----------

